# adresse email me.com/icloud problème avec Entourage



## Daniel41 (28 Mars 2012)

Bonjour
J'ai une adresse me.com. J'ai fait la migration sur icloud. Ma  messagerie est celle d'Entourage. Depuis 2 jours, je ne peux plus  envoyer de mails. Je reçois l'info suivante: Relaying not allowed: puis  le nom de l'adresse email du destinataire. 
J'ai pris contact avec le support icloud. Il relève qu'il ne peut  m'aider, car le support est uniquement valable pour la messagerie Mail  ou pour outlook de Windows! On m'a conseillé de supprimer le compte dans  Entourage et de le reconstituer, ce que j'ai fait mais sans succès.
La configuration du compte est la suivante: réception: mail.me.com (serveur IMAP), envoi smtp.me.com
Je suis étonné que Mac ne soutienne pas l'application Entourage en tant  que messagerie. Pourtant cela a bien fonctionné jusqu'à hier. Quelqu'un  a-t-il été confronté aux mêmes problèmes? En outre, je travaille avec la  messagerie Incredimail dans mon PC Windows. Jusqu'à hier, j'envoyais et  recevais des mails sans problème avec mon adresse me.com
Merci pour un commentaire.


----------



## Aliboron (28 Mars 2012)

Est-ce que tu as essayé de faire un envoi via Mail ou Thunderbird avec le même paramétrage ? Ça te permettrait probablement de préciser un peu l'origine du problème. Mais bon, si on se fie aux messages qu'on voit fleurir sur les forums, le service à l'air un peu flageolant ces jours-ci. Cela pourrait donc se tasser rapidement.

Reste que le problème peut parfaitement venir d'ailleurs. Je ne connais pas me.com (ne suis pas utilisateur, ne sais donc pas s'il nécessite une authentification ou un port particulier) mais il faudrait voir si ton hébergeur n'a pas tout simplement cessé de relayer la messagerie vers le SMTP de me.com. Par mesure de lutte contre le spam, la plupart des hébergeurs refusent de relayer les envois vers de SMTP qui n'utilisent pas une procédure d'authentification.

N'oublie pas qu'a priori, rien ne t'empêche d'utiliser le SMTP de ton hébergeur (celui par lequel tu te connectes à l'internet).


----------



## Daniel41 (1 Avril 2012)

Merci pour ton commentaire que je n'ai lu que maintenant ayant dû m'absenter.

Oui, avec Mail, le courrier entrant et sortant fonctionne tout à fait normalement.
Dans entourage, j'ai annulé le compte me.com, puis refait la configuration, idem avec la messagerie incredimail sur mon PC. Ce qui est étrange, c'est que parfois le courrier sortant est expédié sans problème et subitement, impossible d'envoyer le courrier pour la raison suivante:  Relaying not allowed. Je dois dire que je ne comprends pas pour quelles raisons cela fonctionne parfois normalement (donc la configuration est correcte) et d'autre fois pas.
L'assistance mac m'avait informé (support par chat) qu'il n'entretenait pas Entourage ni d'autres messageries à part Mail et Outlook. C'est assez étonnant en tout cas en ce qui concerne Entourage qui fait partie de l'application Microsoft Office 2008 qu'Apple vend.

Je relève encore que ces problèmes ont surgi tout récemment. Pendant plusieurs mois après la migration sur icloud, tout fonctionnait sans problèmes.


----------

